# S&W Mod 60 Opinion



## FredGD (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a S&W Mod60 .38 in Stainless (pre +P series). Overall nice, but obviously lacking in accuracy due to the 1-7/8" bbl. I want to rebarrel it, factory cost $150 plus shipping. Does anyone know what the rebarrel options are, and if the improvement in accuracy is worth it. I've been looking around and think the next step up is 2.25" which is still easily concealable. Is there a 2.5" and if yes, is the jump to 2.5" worth the tradeoff in concealability ? I don't want to turn it into a hog-leg and make it too big for carry in a nice pancake.

Thoughts ?
Thanks Fred


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

FredGD said:


> I have a S&W Mod60 .38 in Stainless (pre +P series). Overall nice, but obviously lacking in accuracy due to the 1-7/8" bbl. I want to rebarrel it, factory cost $150 plus shipping. Does anyone know what the rebarrel options are, and if the improvement in accuracy is worth it. I've been looking around and think the next step up is 2.25" which is still easily concealable. Is there a 2.5" and if yes, is the jump to 2.5" worth the tradeoff in concealability ? I don't want to turn it into a hog-leg and make it too big for carry in a nice pancake.
> 
> Thoughts ?
> Thanks Fred


on my last visit to the range, someone had a snubby with the CT laser grips. the bullet put a hole where ever the dot was when the gun went bang. the problem was trying to aim the pistol with an extended arm stance.

the range instructor advised her to hold the gun closer to the chest, bracing the foreams at her side, pointing the laser rather than trying to sight in in. steadiness and aim improved greatly

ymmv

john


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the .357 Magnum Model 60 with fixed sights and a 2 1/8" barrel. I shoot .38 Spcl standard pressure in it and I can keep all my shots within a 5 1/2" circle rapid fire out to 21 feet (my "combat" range.) I also pocket carry the piece, so conceal ability is great. HOWEVER, I do equally well with my 642 with a 1 7/8" barrel. I'd forego the rebarreling and buy more practice ammo. This isn't a 25 yard gun and it will demonstrate acceptable accuracy for the >25 ft ranges it is made for. Gots to practice a whole bunch!


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 2 1/8” barrel 640 and a 3” 60 Pro. The 640 is remarkably accurate, but I shoot the 60 Pro better if for no other reason than the much better sights. Perhaps you might consider getting a second gun with good sights to do more of your practice with. You may see the improvements you want with the improved sights.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

FredGD said:


> I have a S&W Mod60 .38 in Stainless (pre +P series). Overall nice, but obviously lacking in accuracy due to the 1-7/8" bbl.


Your assumption that the 1-7/8" barrel is not capable of precision at handgun ranges is in error, unless you know for a fact that it is damaged.

The problem with short barreled handguns is sighting radius. All the imperfections in your grip, trigger control, and sight picture are magnified to the point that it seems impossible to hit small targets...but it is not.

Take the money you are willing to spend on a new barrel, and get a set of Crimson Trace Laser Grips and some snap caps. After sighting in the laser, use the snap caps to practice dry-firing in double action mode, by sighting on the wall, tv, or whatever. Concentrate on keeping your trigger finger independent of the rest of your hand and using the pad of the first joint. When you can hold the laser dot on a small target throughout your trigger pull, you will be able to hit where you aim, with or without the laser. I recommend without, once you have 'burned in' your trigger pull.

This is a great investment for a snub-nosed revolver, because it is such a wonderful training aid that will likely improve your shooting with all your guns. Don't depend on the laser, though. Master your iron sights, and use the laser for dry-fire practice, or else practice transitioning between the two.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Laser Grips*

I've had a 642 for a few months. Soon after I got it, I added CT grips.
And, I also practiced a lot with Snap Caps. "My" increase in accuracy
was immense. Modern technology strikes again.:mrgreen:

So, I'm an enthusiastic "third" to the two previous replies recommending laser grips.
I don't think a snubby should leave home ( or its nightstand drawer ) without 'em.


----------

